# Empty Boxes & Tubes



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I've been keeping boxes & tubes for the rods & reels that I buy for years.

Then a few weeks ago someone came into my garage while my garage door was up because I had my boat hooked up to head out early the next morning.

They left with three spinners, two lefty casters, a roller guide deep sea rig, two fly rods with reels plus a like new Patagonia great divider bag that still had the $249 price tag on it, and a new gray Engel 25 with tray and divider that I hadn't even used yet. Insurance won't pay for replacement because there isn't any visible evidence of forced entry. {That is written in the policy} So now I've got empty boxes & tubes for stuff I don't have any longer.

If anybody acquires these or needs boxes or rod tubes for any of the following let me know.

Sage Salt HD 890-4
Sage RPLX 790-3
Nautilus NV-G 6/7 Silver, left hand retrieve with SA Bonefish 7wt line
Tibor Everglades Black 2nd gen model with RIO Flats Pro 8wt line.
two Shimano Sustain 4000FG's with green PowerPro
one Shimano Sustain 3000FG with green PowerPro
8' Star Stellar lite spinning rod
6'9" TFO ML Tactical Drop Shot spinning rod
6' TFO L Tactical Drop Shot spinning rod
Shimano Metanium baitcasting reel LH
Lews Tournament Pro G baitcasting reel LH
St Croix Avid Inshore 7' ML baitcasting rod (they don't make this one anymore)
St Croix Avid Inshore 5' 9" ML baitcasting rod


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2018)

Mike, they will show up if the thieving bastard is local! If they come my way, I’ll get your stuff back and bring you a fn thumb! Only thing worse than a thief in my eyes is a politician!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

God damn, I hate a thief.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

sorry to hear that. Bastards.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

Some guy bought a rod near me at a flea market to find that his buddy recognized it has one of his stolen rods... got any such places near you?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

hawkman said:


> Some guy bought a rod near me at a flea market to find that his buddy recognized it has one of his stolen rods... got any such places near you?


I checked in with the local roadside guys and gave them my number. Pawn shops seem to keep the better stuff in the back until you ask, and then they filter what they show you. It’s like they can feel you’re not there to actually buy.

Can’t imagine anyone going into a pawn shop and buy a new Sage Salt HD without the sock or tube.


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

MariettaMike said:


> I've been keeping boxes & tubes for the rods & reels that I buy for years.
> 
> Then a few weeks ago someone came into my garage while my garage door was up because I had my boat hooked up to head out early the next morning.
> 
> ...


That just sucks


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Sorry to hear!

Sounds like they knew what they wanted. My theory has always been that if something expensive is stolen from my house, (i.e. all my Shimano, G. Loomis, Hardy, Redington, Yeti, etc...) is that it has to be a neighbor. Not saying my neighbors are thieves, but they are the ones driving by everyday with eyes on everything I'm unloading. Hence why I will never live on a corner lot again, also known as the fish bowl!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2018)

The stuff will probably not show up at a pawn shop around here. Had about $5k in high end “snap on, matco, ect...” tools stolen around 20yrs ago. Check face book, let go, and CL.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sorry to hear Mike special place in hell for a theif.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

That stinks.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Man that fucking blows. I think it would be great industry relations if some of these companies would give pro deals on replacements to victims of thieves, I would think a police report would suffice!


----------



## TysonC (Apr 20, 2018)

Fishshoot said:


> Man that fucking blows. I think it would be great industry relations if some of these companies would give pro deals on replacements to victims of thieves, I would think a police report would suffice!


So, as the resident donut holsterer around here I have to say, it usually doesn’t. As was stated by the OP, one of the stipulations most home/renter insurance policies now have is that there must be sign of forced entry. Now, any accredited law enforcement agency will still take a report as you are in fact stating that you are a victim of burglary. Just don’t expect the insurance company to take your claim.

Understand that there have been years of insurance fraud where as the insured would sell off high value, non-serialized items and then claim theft. The insurance companies got wise and then required reports, thinking law enforcement would “filter” what reports were taken and thus, reduce losses due to unverifiable fraud; however, per state law all that is necessary on part of the reporting victim is a clear statement of ownership and deprivation. Even if it sounds fishy, if I can’t prove it is not a theft, I have to take the report.

Most stolen high-end fishing rods are sold privately and not pawned.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Mike, that shit sucks! I hate thieves!!! Keep an eye out on the classifieds and craigslist and check in with any local fly shops to keep them on notice.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

TysonC said:


> So, as the resident donut holsterer around here I have to say, it usually doesn’t. As was stated by the OP, one of the stipulations most home/renter insurance policies now have is that there must be sign of forced entry. Now, any accredited law enforcement agency will still take a report as you are in fact stating that you are a victim of burglary. Just don’t expect the insurance company to take your claim.
> 
> Understand that there have been years of insurance fraud where as the insured would sell off high value, non-serialized items and then claim theft. The insurance companies got wise and then required reports, thinking law enforcement would “filter” what reports were taken and thus, reduce losses due to unverifiable fraud; however, per state law all that is necessary on part of the reporting victim is a clear statement of ownership and deprivation. Even if it sounds fishy, if I can’t prove it is not a theft, I have to take the report.
> 
> Most stolen high-end fishing rods are sold privately and not pawned.


Thank you for your community service. Demeaning yourselve to a donut is an unfortunate consequence of urban environs that don’t apply to our locale. Thanks again for your service. Hold the TBL.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2018)

MariettaMike said:


> Thank you for your community service. Demeaning yourselve to a donut is an unfortunate consequence of urban environs that don’t apply to our locale. Thanks again for your service. Hold the TBL.


AMEN!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Worst part is in my experience, burglary/theft are some of the hardest to solve. Most of the time, it just isn't gonna happen. Most of them got too wise to pawn and craigslist stuff years ago.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Hope you learned it’s not worth cluttering up the place with packaging. That sucks. Have been broken into numerous times. I moved!


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I could really use a rod tube or two for a 9 foot, 4 piece fly rod. Will pay shipping!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

jimsmicro said:


> I could really use a rod tube or two for a 9 foot, 4 piece fly rod. Will pay shipping!


Did someone give you a Sage Salt HD 890-4?

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/new-to-fly-fishing-and-curious-about-choosing-fly-line.51750/

What's your second rod?


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I have two rods now. The one that was given to me was a Hobbs Creek 2 piece 9'6" 8 weight, but I bought a St. Croix Imperial 4 piece 9 foot 8 weight recently. Neither rod came with a tube to put them in unfortunately.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Ill keep my eyes out in Hernando county for you. Sorry to hear.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

post this in the general discussion and fly section. more exposure.
location ?


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Out of curiosity....does this mean if someone breaks in to your house thru an unlocked door, the insurance company won't pay the claim?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Pole Position said:


> Out of curiosity....does this mean if someone breaks in to your house thru an unlocked door, the insurance company won't pay the claim?


Or worse yet, they pick the lock not leaving behind a sign of "forced entry"


----------



## TysonC (Apr 20, 2018)

Pole Position said:


> Out of curiosity....does this mean if someone breaks in to your house thru an unlocked door, the insurance company won't pay the claim?


That is my understanding. Of course, one should check with their insurance carrier to verify.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Somebody who knows you probably involved in it. Hate to say.
Had some rods stolen years ago. Neighborhood kid who i had befriended. Found all my missing gear under his house in the crawl space. Local sherrif had to collect them for me. No good deed .....


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

^
...and given the amount of inventory taken, likely more than one person


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry man. That really sucks.
Hope you find some of your gear and the scumbags who stole it.


----------

